# Costco Atlas pellets



## Griny (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone burned some of the Atlas from Costco yet? I wonder if the quality is like a Costco batch since they sell them for $185 per ton then regular up to $249 per ton in my area.


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 11, 2010)

Costco selling pellets?, NO-Way!.....oop's saw your from Wa, none here in Ct


----------



## geek (Sep 11, 2010)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Costco selling pellets?, NO-Way!.....oop's saw your from Wa, none here in Ct



i said the same, with they did here in CT, i will check and ask them. 

That price is WAY CHEAP..


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 11, 2010)

I wish we could see them that cheap here in CT. But the regional pricing will jack them to over $200 plus a ton!


----------



## begreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome price. Looks like we'll need a report on them Griny. If they are clean doug-fir they should burn like Blazers and smell pretty good too. 
http://www.atlaspellets.com/pellet-atlas.htm


----------



## Griny (Sep 11, 2010)

I bought a couple Atlas bags late last year at Ace hardware and have to say they are comparable with Bear Mountain. 
Those I burned for 2 seasons and are very hot low ash and hardly any soot on the window. Only problem with the Bears is that they are just more pricey then Costco Atlas pellets.


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 11, 2010)

If they sold them here in the NE, they would probably be Inferno's!!


----------



## tchdngrnby (Sep 12, 2010)

I noted the Atlas Plant in Shelton, Washington had numerous loads of pallets destined for Costco.  Also noted that they are bagging Pennington's as well.  There were rolls and rolls of plastic bags labeled with the Pennington's logo.  I have been burning Atlas pellets for 2 years....love them.


----------



## moralleper (Sep 13, 2010)

Where in western Washington are you?  I am in SW Washington and our Costco does not have any, or at least has not in the past and did not a month ago.


----------



## Griny (Sep 13, 2010)

Im in Port Orchard, right in the middle of Silverdale and Gig Harbor.
The Costco in Gig Harbor has the Blazers and the Silverdale one has the Atlas.


----------



## Idahokid (Sep 14, 2010)

Atlas is over here in north Idaho.Hauser Lake area.The atlas pellet and northwest pride are being sold at ace hardware in Hayden.I have been burning north idaho energy log pellets and they work very nice.I just bought my first pellet stove at Andy's fireplace.Bought a heatilator eco choice ps50.So far so good.


----------



## exoilburner (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been burning the Atlas Shelton pellets for 2 years and have been satisfied with them.  When they first started producing pellets they had some that were longer than the PFI pellet length spec and they would bridge (jam) in my hopper about once a week.  They fixed the problem in a timely manner and I have had no more jams since.  They are well packaged and wrapped; I have had no damp or wet pellets from them.


----------



## Idahokid (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got done burning some of the Northwest Pride pellets by Atlas and they burn very hot.They burn hotter than the North Idaho energy log pellets by 40 degrees.I have a chimguard thermometer on the stove and that was my gauge.The ash is not to bad either.I like them.I can get a ton for 185.00.  Best smelling pellet so far.


----------



## Griny (Oct 16, 2010)

After a bag and a half of Atlas pellets I noticed that the flames were very lazy and slow.
After it cooled down I saw what was going on, the burn pot was 1/3 full of klinkers... 
A coworker of mine is burning Atlas as well but didn't buy them at Costo but at his local hardware store in Sumner WA 
I used to burn Bear Mountain pellets and didn't have to clean my burn pot for 2 weeks... now I have to clean it every day! 
What a mess!

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/Kornelis/Picture018.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/Kornelis/Picture019.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/Kornelis/Picture020.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/Kornelis/Picture021.jpg


----------



## Idahokid (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks pretty bad.They sure don't burn that way in my stove.I love my Atlas pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 16, 2010)

Look at the pretty color blues in there. Wonder what cause that?

When I see stuff like this, I am so glad I got this multifuel stove. I hope you didn't buy very many of them.


----------



## Griny (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I complained to Atlas and they didn't wait with they're reply and obviously don't want a bad name in the pellet business.
Here's my letter to them and his reply (that was 9pm last night!) hats off to them!

------- Original Message -------
From    :
Sent    : 10/15/2010 5:30:37 PM
To      : 
Cc      : 
Subject : RE: Atlas pellets



Hi,
I recently bought a pellet of Atlas pellets from Costco, had a great deal so I couldn't let it go.
Last year I tested a few of your Atlas pellets and was very pleased with them.
Now I have been buring them for a couple of days and after 1,5 bags I realized that my flames were getting very lazy. 
I soon realized what the problem was, my burn pot was about 1/3 full of 
klinkers or stuck together ashes so that the air couldn't get thru and resulting a lazy flame.
I used to burn Bear mountain pellets and didn't have to clean my burn pot for over 2 weeks.
Now I have 47 bags left and really don't like that I have to clean my pellet stove every day.
There is obviously something wrong with these pellets. Code on the bag is LDPE 4
Please let me know what to do.
Thanks,
Kornelis



Hi Kornelis,

I know this will sound odd but thank you for the complaint. I know that sounds crazy but if you 
had't let us know of your issue we would have no way of fixing the problem. I would bet we got some 
dirt mixed in with the sawdust and that has caused the problem. This rearly happens but always 
causes klinkers. Please keep the current ton and we will either give you a new one or refund a 
portion of your money. 

I do ask a favor, on the pallet there is a ticket, please foreward me that number so we can track 
down the production date.


Atlas Pellets


----------



## Griny (Oct 16, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Look at the pretty color blues in there. Wonder what cause that?
> 
> When I see stuff like this, I am so glad I got this multifuel stove. I hope you didn't buy very many of them.



You know, I was wondering that myself too, after checking up close it looks like I've been burning something with traces of copper... now and then when I peek in the burn pot while its burning I did see green flames... 
Who knows what it really is, I'm just happy that they resolved it quickly. 
And no I only bought one ton.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 16, 2010)

Griny said:
			
		

> Well I complained to Atlas and they didn't wait with they're reply and obviously don't want a bad name in the pellet business.
> Here's my letter to them and his reply (that was 9pm last night!) hats off to them!
> 
> ------- Original Message -------
> ...



That's good customer service there! . How true if you didn't complain about them. They wouldn't know and you would just go aff to purchase another brand. 

Nice to here this will have a good end to the story. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Griny (Nov 14, 2010)

Last week I got the free ton from Atlas and have to say that they are great.
No more massive clinkers in my burn pot. 
Nice guy he brought it from the Shelton (WA) plant about 45mins away from me, he had to do this on his own time with his own truck.
He mentioned that this occurs once or twice a year.


----------

